# Is Phenom II 960T compatible with Biostar A880GZ ??



## giprabu (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm posting this on behalf of my friend.

For the thread title, Everybody, at first sight will probably say yes.
But when i went through the list of processors supported in the biostar website, 960T isn't listed. A880GZ :: Motherboard :: BIOSTAR(even though the motherboard has AM3+ socket)..

And pls do let me know if that motherboard is a good one or should i go for 880gm ud2h board?? There was a negative review on that gigabyte board on flipkart.
Flipkart: Gigabyte GA-880GM-D2H Motherboard: Motherboard

Max budget for cpu+mobo is 10k. 

Pls help guys...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 18, 2012)

there is no electronics company in this world whose all manufactured units are 100% failure proof.it is the average which matters & by that account Gigabyte along with Asus make better quality mobos then others.also gigabyte after sales support is very good in India & even if you do experience problem mobo will be replaced quickly & without much hassle.
880GM-D2H is a budget board & not really recommended for unlocking & overclocking a 960T.for that something like asus M5A97 is recommended.my advice is try mild overclocking on this mobo without unlocking & if you really want to unlock(to 6 cores) & overclock it increase your budget by ~2300 & get asus M5A97.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 18, 2012)

Ya, 960T is compatible with any AM3 motherboard that support 95W CPU. But I also don;t feel it is made for unlocking the CPU to a hex core and overclocking stuff. Obviously then the CPU power requirement will increase and your board might fail.

Better get the Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3 @ 4.8K.


----------



## giprabu (Mar 18, 2012)

^^ gigabyte Ga 880GM USB 3 is a bit tough to find here in Chennai.
Moreover the price is around 6k and costs around 5.3k online..
...
Was waiting for someone from tdf to assure that 880GM ud2h board was safe ..
I would tell my friend to go for it .. And he is not interested in unlocking or
overclocking stuffs ... 

Thanks for your suggestions


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 19, 2012)

^^ overclocking is tricky, unlocking is easy. also go for UD2H. add a USB3 addon card later when they become cheap.


----------

